# Arkat Enhance Hunnter's Edge



## crw910 (Mar 15, 2008)

Im feeding my yellow and black labs the hunter's edge from arkat enhance....my yellow is eating 4 cups due to how active he is yet he still acts like he is starving throughout the day....even 30 mins after he eats a bowl of food, he still acts like he is hungry....any ideas?


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

How does a dog act like he is starving? All most every lab I know loves to eat!


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

Is your dog maintaining his weight?

Common sense would indicate that if your dog is very active, he will need more calories. If he is less active, he will need less calories. 

If you're feeding him the manufacturers recommended amount (look on the bag) and he's maintaining his weight, you're probably feeding him the correct amount regardless of how fast he eats or if he acts like he's starved.

Dogs are masters of manipulation and can sense stuff that we may not pick up on. They pick up on all kinds of patterns in our behavior and they have no problem exploiting us (my dog makes me give her an ice cube everytime I go to the fridge).

If you really sense there is a problem, you ought to check with your vet to make sure there's nothing wrong.


----------



## MikeB (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't know what your Lab eperience is but your Yellow Lab sounds like most Labs I know that would continue to eat no matter what. Unless this is something new I think it is normal. 

Are you feeding 2 times a day. Spliting the 4 cups into two meals of 2 cups each? 

How old is your Yellow Lab? Is the dog really thin? If not I wouldn't worry. 

If so you may want to look into a digestive aide like PROZYME. Just a 1/4 tsp per cup of food each meal. http://www.prozymeproducts.com


----------



## crw910 (Mar 15, 2008)

MikeB said:


> I don't know what your Lab eperience is but your Yellow Lab sounds like most Labs I know that would continue to eat no matter what. Unless this is something new I think it is normal.
> 
> Are you feeding 2 times a day. Spliting the 4 cups into two meals of 2 cups each?
> 
> ...


im feeding once a day because im gone at work throughout the morning. He is about 1 year and 4 months old...and yeah he is pretty thin...you cant see his ribs except when he turns his body or is jumping in the air....i just got worried because before he went off to training he weighed around 65-70lbs....and now 9 months after he left (hes been home for 3 months) he weighs around 60lbs...i thought he would have gained some weight with age


----------



## Jim Danis (Aug 15, 2008)

My dog did the same thing when he went to training. He would loose 10lbs or so and look really thin. We tested him for parasites and everything else we could and all came back clear. During hunting season he would gain his weight back. Back to training and then lose again. I tried a bunch of different foods, all premium brands, and ended up increasing his food intake to 5-6 cups a day. We fed him twice a day. He wouldn't eat if there was a bunch of food in his bowl. So he gets 2.5-3 cups in the morning and then again in the evening. One thing the trainer noticed is that if he wasn't out actually training he was going bonkers in his run. He was constantly on the move. So he was constantly burning calories. My trainer also has an outdoor run with a covered area over the dog houses. This run is where my dog could see all that was going on. For some reason he was a lot calmer in the outdoor run than in the regular indoor run. so for the last 2 years he has stayed in the outdoor run when he is at the trainers. 

He's 5 now and is finally keeping most of his weight on during training season. He didn't really fill out until he was 3-4 yrs old. So what you are describing sounds just like my dog.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

crw910 said:


> im you cant see his ribs except when he turns his body or is jumping in the air....


That sounds just about right to me

Too many fat dogs[and people] in this world in my opinion


----------



## MikeB (Jan 9, 2009)

I would highly recommend you find a way to feed him 2 times a day, it can prevent his stomach from bloating and twisting after eating a lot of dry food and drinking a lot of water especially if he then runs around a lot. Just a precaution. Reasearch "Bloat in dogs" and you will read how to help prevent it. 

You could change to the Enhance Pro Athlete 30/22. More calorie than the Hunters Edge during training and heavy hunting days. 

Also for really active field dogs that need extra calories for weight, energy and stamania in the field look into supplements like any of these. 

K9 Super Fuel - http://www.k9power.com/k9_super_fuel.php

K9 Show Stopper - http://www.k9power.com/k9_show_stopper.php

Wholistic Canine Complete - 
http://www.k9power.com/wholistic_canine_complete.php

OOMPH - http://www.dairymanufacturers.com/oomph.htm

NUPRO All Natural Dog Supplement - http://www.nuprosupplements.com/


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

We feed Arkat Endurance. It's between the Professional Athlete and Hunters Edge. The Professional Athlete was to "rich" for the majority of our dogs but the next step down is just right.

Like was mentioned,,,, Break up the feedings and jump up slightly in Kcal's.

Angie


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Wouldn't hurt to check for tapeworm also. Just got done worming our bunch, they have a 5 acre "play area" in which to air and spend a couple of hours just being dogs each day. It just so happens that this year seemed to be a great year for rabbits, which our dogs have become very good at catching and snacking on, along with their poop and that of our resident population of deer.


----------



## Bryan McCulloch (Nov 3, 2007)

I feed twice a day,I give them 1/3 in the a.m and 2/3 in the p.m.It is my feeling the smaller portion in the morning doesn't make them sluggish for training during the day.Although with my credentials this method could be whacked.


Bryan.


----------



## Brent Keever (Jun 14, 2008)

I checked for a dealer near me and I guess as of now there isnt any. When I get in off this gulf I will call there number and maybe they have a dealer close by.


----------



## crw910 (Mar 15, 2008)

thanks for all of the responses! i talked to the vet and she suggested I try to increase the amount of food and hes now eating 5 cups and seems to be doing better...cant see his ribs anymore and hes not trying to eat everything in front of him.....ive come to find that he is an extremely inquisitive dog! but then again....what lab isnt?


----------

